# تجهيزات طب الأسنان Dental Equipment



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأفاضل .
تحية طيبة ورمضان كريم .

في هذا الباب سنتعرف على جميع الأجهزة المستخدمة في طب الأسنان حصرأ .

وتشمل جميع الأختصاصات .

ولنكن ملمين بها من تفاصيل كاملة لأجهزة ومعدات وملحقات والات مختلفة .

لذا نهيب جميع الأخوة الأفاضل المشاركة من اجل اعطاء صبغة جماعية والوان زاهية لتكن 

المرجع الوحيد لكل من يريد الأطلاع عليه .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*Amalgamator*

جهاز خلط الحشوة يستخدم فيه الأملغم مع الزئبق لعمل حشوة سنية بمقدار معين يتحكم به

الطبيب.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159394174.jpg


نلاحظ من خلال الشكل هناك مؤقت زمني لخلط الحشوة السنية ومفتاح ادارة على الجانب.
اما من الأعلى هناك حاويتان احداهما للفضة والأخرى للزئبق .
ومبدأ عمل هو تحويل الحركة الدورانية الى ترددية لأتمام عملية الخلط .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*cavitron*

جهاز Ultra Sonic مبدأ عمله تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية ذبذبات ميكانيكية ترددية .

تستخدم لأزالة التكلسات بين السن واللثة وايضأ لأزالة صبغات الشاي والسكائر واستخدامات

كثيرة جدأ . يعمل مع الماء للتبريد لأن شّدت الذبذبات تولد حرارة عالية نتيجة الأحتكاك .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159395777.jpg

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*ِAir Scaler*

يعمل بواسطة الهواء بضغط معيّن لأحداث ذبذبات من 6 -12 كيلو هيرتز مشابه في استخدامه

للكافترون .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159396818.jpg

البغدادي:81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*Light Cure*

جهاز تصلب الحشوات الأمامية .
يستخدم فيه مصباح هالجين مع فلتر لأمتصاص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية التي بدورها يتم
تصلب الحشوة التي هي بالأساس لينة الكثافة مشابهة للون السن .







البغدادي:81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*Prophy Flex*

لأسنان ناصعة البياض يعمل كعمل جهاز العصف بالرمال بضغط هواء معين لكن هنا يوضع 
باودر خاص درجة النعومة لعصفه على الأسنان لغرض ازالة جميع المواد العلقة من اصباغ
وتكلسات وغيرها .






البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*Dental X Ray*

جهاز اشعة الأسنان جداري وهناك المتنقل على عربة بسيطة (متحرك) قطر حزمة الأشعة

5-6 ملم يستخدم فيه فلم ابعاده 5*3 ملم تكفي لتصوير ثلاثة اسنان في أن واحد .

يكشف حالة الأسنان واللثة . 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159480209.jpg

البغدادي:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*صورة أخرى لجهاز أشعة الأسنان*


----------



## Bioengineer (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*المخطط الكهربائي لجهاز أشعة الأسنان*

هذا هو المخطط ويوجد نسخة مرفقة أوضح..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*Outoclave*

جهاز تعقيم صغير خاص بالأسنان من اربعة طوابق او رفوف تصل حرارته الى اكثر من 200

درجة مؤية اما اغلب ادوات الأسنان تعقم الى 135 درجة مؤية كافية للقضاء على الفيروسات

والبكترية .

وهناك نوع او مسمي اخر Steam Sterilizer لتعقيم بالبخار واخر Hot Air Sterilizer

التعقيم بالهواء الحار .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159547768.jpg


لبغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*Dental Unite*

وحدة جهاز الأسنان النموذجي حيث يشمل على جميع الأت الحفر والتشخيص .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159565844.jpg



ان كل ما تقدم ذكره من اجهزة هي بالأساس ما يحتاجه طيب الأسنان العام .

ولاحقأ سنتطرق الى بعض الأجهزة او الأدات المكملة للطبيب الأسنان العام وباقي الأختصاصات

طب الأسنان .

ان بعض الأجهزة الأنفت الذكر مفصلة في مواضيع ضمن قسم الهندسة الطبية .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*Panoramic X -Ray*

جهاز اشعة خاص بالأسنان لأشعة المقطعية .

ثلاثي الأبعاد .


http://www.9q9q.org/index.php?f=vURxwTqNl


البغدادي


----------



## المدير العام (24 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز :
اكمل جميلك وارسال لى اسماء الشركات العالمية المصنعه للاجهزة الطبية المختلفه
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاسلام الحق (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم اللم خيرا على هذه المجهودات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يوليو 2007)

المدير العام قال:


> اخى العزيز :
> اكمل جميلك وارسال لى اسماء الشركات العالمية المصنعه للاجهزة الطبية المختلفه
> ولك منى جزيل الشكر



اخي العزيز .

الشركات مااكثرها لاتعد ولاتحصى فقط اكتب اسم الجهاز المطلوب في محركات البحث وستنهال عليك
الشركات المنتجة .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخوة الأفاضل .
> تحية طيبة ورمضان كريم .
> 
> في هذا الباب سنتعرف على جميع الأجهزة المستخدمة في طب الأسنان حصرأ .
> ...





شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> جهاز اشعة خاص بالأسنان لأشعة المقطعية .
> 
> ثلاثي الأبعاد .
> 
> ...




اولا احب اشكرك 
فعلا انت من الاعضاء المحتمرين و لك مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير:84:

معلش الصور اللتي بلنكات لاتظهر عندي
و اللينك الاجهاز الثلاثي الابعاد لايعمل


----------



## therarocky (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (3 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايديك ويارب دايما للامام ودايما تتحفنا بمواضيعك الرائعة


----------



## منال الحياة (5 يوليو 2011)

تسلم اخ شكري 
على مواضيعك القيمة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يوليو 2011)

منال الحياة قال:


> تسلم اخ شكري
> على مواضيعك القيمة



تسلمي على مروركِ.

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## miladd (17 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا ونشكرك على المجهود ده 

بس اللينكات كلها تقريبا لاتعمل ممكن تكون مدتها انتهت 

احنا عايزين فى كل جهاز منهم اشهر واقوى الشركات او بمعنى تانى اكتر المنتجات انتشارا


----------



## glucose (21 مايو 2014)

ممكن معلومات عن فرن الخزف؟


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (14 يونيو 2014)

Pages not found Plz sir


----------



## alasir2013 (14 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لكم بس في صور ماطلعت عندي جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2014)

تحية طيبة .
اسف جدا على عدم مشاهدة الصور التفصيلية , والسبب يعود الى الغاء خاصية ادراج الصور في المواضيع القديمة .
تمنياتي لكم التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------

